# Audio issues with wine (driver?)



## tiko (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello!

I am having issues with appilcations that require sound.  I am running FreeBSD 8.0-RC2 using the snd_hda driver with oss installed from ports.  Sound is functioning when tested from within winecfg, but the error below is reported when winecfg and consequently, when any app with sound, particularly a game is launched.


```
err:mixer:MIX_Open ioctl(/dev/mixer, SOUND_MIXER_DEVMASK) failed (Device not configured)
```

Immediately after launching an application and receiving that error, the entire OS hangs and must be manually rebooted.  (I have launched applications from terminal as well as within a file manager)

There is also an issue within winecfg that is related to audio.  As I said eariler, I have three pcm/mixer devices.  One seems to have disappeared from winecfg.  Please see: http://machine.7sinz.net/~tiko/winecfg.png

Mixer devices follow:

```
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel       0, 113 Nov 14 14:26 mixer              
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel       0,  97 Nov 14 14:26 mixer0             
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel       0,  98 Nov 14 14:26 mixer1             
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel       0,  99 Nov 14 14:26 mixer2
```

pcm devices:

```
atlas# dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
```

Additionally, there are multiple dsp devices:

```
atlas# ll dsp*
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 136 Nov 14 14:49 dsp0.0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 121 Nov 14 14:26 dsp1.0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 124 Nov 14 14:26 dsp1.1
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 139 Nov 14 14:28 dsp1.2
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 122 Nov 14 14:26 dsp2.0
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 123 Nov 14 14:26 dsp2.1
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  wheel    0, 140 Nov 14 14:28 dsp2.2
```

Other things that may be pertinent to my situation:
Wine version 1.1.32
KDE version 4.3.1
Sound functions perfectly fine on the desktop (mp3 and video playback)

I have literally tried every setting available in winecfg and have recreated ~/.wine all without improving results.  I have also posted to the wine forums.

Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## expl (Nov 14, 2009)

tiko said:
			
		

> I am running FreeBSD 8.0-RC2 using the snd_hda driver with oss installed from ports.



So are you using the FreeBSD snd_hda driver or OSS from ports? Bit unclear.


----------

